
The day Steve Jobs dissed me in a keynote (2010) - oskarth
https://sivers.org/itunes
======
stfwn
Wow, that's a crazy story. You would expect CD Baby had some leverage in all
of this. iTunes _needed_ their songs to some extent.

> People had been criticizing iTunes for having less music than the
> competition. They had 400,000 songs while Rhapsody and Napster had over 2
> million songs. (Over 500,000 of those were from CD Baby.)

